# WANTED: recco on printer/dropshipper that does flock printing on shirts



## Anniesshirtstore (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello! Apologies if this is in the wrong area. I'm looking for a shirt printer & dropshipper who can do flock printing (soft, velvet-y lettering). Most sales will be within Canada. if you can integrate with Shopify, even better.

Thanks!


----------

